# first breeding of the year!!!! Kidded



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Nisha photo credits go to Addie Pepoli
Moonspinner's ZEN Nisha










first freshening udder two weeks fresh: also curtesy of Addie Pepoli










updated pic coming soon promise:

The Daddy: 
Proctor Hill Farm SV Charro (NC PromisedLand RC Salvatore *S X Proctor Hill Farm BO Charlize)
Can I express how much I love this buckling?? He has the most incredible front end I have ever seen! Pics just do not do him justice! He's my favorite color and moonspotted to boot!

Charro:










dam's udder:










In the breeding pen now!  :lovey: hlala: 
Hopefully she'll take for end of Jan kids! Really happy, and hope to have a doeling to retain! Nisha had triplets as a FF last year, so sooooo excited! >_< :dance:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Congratulations!!! I know the excitement. I hope she gives you just what you want.......


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Congratulations! Maybe you'll get 4 this year!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Thanks peggy and Frosty1! 
Frosty1, that would be interesting---- I am wondering what she'll have as she had trips first time, and my buck is a triplet . . . . Going to be pretty interesting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Very nice...congrats...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Wow breeding already! 
Hope you get what you want from that girl!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Pretty!  Good luck with the breeding! :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Thanks guys! Freedomstar, it's been almost two years since my last kidding season--- so I am anxious to get started! Also these will be the first kids under my herdname.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Oh neat! First kids under your herd name is always fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! They are both beautiful! Hope you get :kidred: :kidred: :hi5:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Well, I don't think she took.  He didn't smell 'good' enough to be the 'man' for her, I suppose. She lit into him everytime he tried to sweet-talk her. . . . 
 So it wasn't that he didn't . . . . try . . . . .  
Sooooo I guess we'll try again next month!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! SUPER excited. *

Nisha was bred August 28, she is now on day 95 . . . . 
SUPER Excited!!!! Birthday Babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 95*

Beautiful little mama to be!!

Funny that I have a kitty that looks like yours too...my Binkey looks similar to Nisha.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 95*

LOL Liz, that's neat. I love the black with white frosting <3


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

 Day 126! And I am excited! :leap: :hair: :dance: :wahoo: 
I am gonna play it safe and guess twins--- but who knows, maybe another set of trips!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

She's looking big 
Looking forward to seeing what comes out!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

we're having incredible weather up here in sd. it was seventy degrees on thursday--- and we haven't had a drop of snow all winter.  Warm, warm weather. Just right for babies.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

Well you should expect her to have them in the worst weather, thats what they always do.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

She's looking good! I'm betting on twins too!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

Lots of stretching, her udder is coming in s-l-o-w-l-y and I can't wait for kids! 
Don't worry--- she won't get the bellybare haircut Daisy did. LOL.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

Babies soon :leap: Good luck :thumb: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

Wow.. she is big....can't wait... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

She is such a pretty girl... and what a handsome buck! Looks like a match made in ... heaven?? or the back stall? ha ha Anyway, good luck ! Cant wait to see those pretty babies! I'm hoping for some maybe the beginning of next wk. (22, 23??) We'll wait up together!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: first breeding of the year!!!! Day 126*

Nisha kidded Jan. 30 with twin doelings, one black, one buckskin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats............ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! Let's see some pics!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

congratulations!!! Can't wait for pics! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoohoo!! Congrats! :leap: ...now where are the pics?! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:whatgoat: no pics??? :laugh: lol!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! How are mom and kids doing? Photos!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We need PICCCS!!! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> We need PICCCS!!! :laugh:


agreed! :laugh: lol :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: yes ..pics.... :thumb:


----------

